
Mueller team zeroes in on encrypted apps as witness turn in phones - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/06/mueller-team-zeroes-in-on-encrypted-apps-as-witness-turn-in-phones.html
======
Latteland
I guess this is going to be a standard thing, not just trying to get your own
phone under court order, but asking all your associates for theirs. People you
send messages too, even if they are encrypted, can be supoena-ed or just
requested (off topic, supoena, that's very hard word to spell). This raises a
question for me. If you use signal, and your phone dies, then you lose your
messages (unless you backed them up). I have lost my signal messages a couple
of times when this happens. What if you set signal to delete all messages once
a week or something. Is that illegal? At Microsoft when they added the
"message retention policy" which imho was really the "we'll periodically
delete your old messages so the govt can't sue us to see what people were
sending email about", somehow that wasn't illegal, perhaps because it wasn't
aimed at hiding anything in particular. But would that apply for my own world?
What about my burglar alarm queue, my car's gps history? The mind boggles.

So if I have chrome set to delete my cookies every day, or signal set to
delete my messages or stuff like this, is that illegal? I'm not committing any
crime as far as I know, but suppose that I was accused of something, I guess
it could be suspicious? This feels like this falls into that category of
everyone is doing 10 things a day that they don't realize could be illegal.

